# I know he's not a cat person but....



## Sundown (Aug 11, 2014)

My husband has never had a cat. Caspian is his first. The other day I reminded him that he would need to clean the litter box each day while my daughter and I were away. 
Him: What exactly do I do?
Me: Just scoop and dump.
Him: Do we have a scoop?

I'm beginning to worry about leaving the cat home alone with him for a few days.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Sundown,
OMG! I'm sorry, but I can't help but chuckle at this! 
The first time my hubby had to scoop litter boxes, was when I was going for my annual training with the National Guard, many years ago.
He hadn't been around cats before either!
I showed him where everything was, and actually had him scoop a couple of times, before I left!
I ummm, also told him, if he didn't scoop at least once every day...the kitties might find something of his, to relieve themselves on 
As far as I could tell, everyone survived just fine, while I was gone! 
Sharon


----------



## Marmoset (Feb 18, 2014)

lol Well if he's anything like the men in my family he is just concerned that he will have the right tools! My husband kept trying to upgrade our litter box with our last cat. They kept getting bigger and more automatic until he tired of fixing them. Now I do all the litter work- though to be fair he sometimes scrubs and washes all the boxes at the cat shelter so he does his share.


----------



## Sundown (Aug 11, 2014)

He was also under the impression that the box only needed cleaning once a week. When I told him it needed to be done daily he said, "That's disgusting." 
Daily is disgusting, but weekely isn't? Eww....


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

LOL! Ask hubby, if he'd be happy using a toilet that ONLY got flushed once a week!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Wow, Sharon. A guy that flushes. Ever. Aren't you the lucky one? :grin:


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

marie73 said:


> Wow, Sharon. A guy that flushes. Ever. Aren't you the lucky one? :grin:


I was extremely lucky! He was already partially trained!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Hopefully there was no weird "greeting" issue...... :shock:


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Marie!!


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Thank you Lord I have a competent, willing husband. Somehow we got into the habit of me taking care of the foster room and upstairs and he scooping all the downstairs litter boxes. With up to 10 boxes to care for at any given time I need the help. I need to give him an extra kiss when he gets home!!


----------



## maggie23 (Mar 10, 2012)

oh my. ha ha! yeah, you'd better walk him through EVERYTHING to make sure he knows what to do. good luck!


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

He will be find. Show him and leave a list. Just like you would do if you hired a sitter.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

cat owner again said:


> Show him and leave a list.


You really believe he will read instructions? Seriously? :lol:


----------



## snowy (Aug 23, 2012)

Plus 1, in my 3years of having ET, hubby never lifted a finger in cleaning the litter box, didn't even know what to do. Whenever he smell poo, "ET pooed, go clean up".

About the only thing he does for ET, gave him some kibbles to shut him up, lol. Now that ET is on weight loss, I have specifically told him not to feed him anything whenever ET cries or else I'll start nagging, lol.

If ever I am hospitalised/sick or even die before hubby and ET, I doubt I will ever feel comfortable leaving ET in hubby's care. His style is "feed whenever ET meows", "clean only when its filty (meaning litter box)." But he sure can't tolerate the smell of poo, can I expect him to even go anywhere near the poo? I really don't know if I can trust him. I think my neighbour, a non pet lover, does a better job than him, lol.


----------



## izzy's slave (Oct 18, 2014)

If Izzy has one habit I'd love her to unlearn, it's the one of 'oh Dad, you appear to be making dinner. I'll just drop my guts now.' Having a litter tray in the kitchen has its downsides.


----------

